# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Wondje aan anus

## VVJ

ik zit met een probleem maar ik ben er beschaamt over om er mee naar de dokter gaan.

ik had maanden terug een klein wondje aan de mijn anus. het iriteerde als ik naar het toilet ging en had altijd een zeer klein beetje bloedverlies. ik dacht eerst dat het aambeien waren en hoopte dat het wel zou genezen. aangezien de zeer lichte pijn snel voorbij was en ook geen bloedverlies dacht ik dat het genezen was. ik had soms wel jeuk maar dat was het. nu heb ik er totaal geen last meer van. maar ik kwam wel tot de conclusie dat dat wondje zeer groot is geworden. het leek wel of er een groot stuk "vlees" of "vel" weg is. ik probeerde het een beetje proper temaken met een nat washandje. en met lichtjes te wrijven kreeg ik veel bloed verlies dat van korte duur was. wat nu?

----------


## Nikky278

Als ik jou was, zou ik toch maar een naar de huisarts gaan... Dat is dan misschien wel een beetje beschamend voor je, maar je kunt beter even met een rode boei zitten, dan iets mankeren lijkt mij. Daarbij: een huisarts ziet genoeg dingen op de vreemdste plekken, dus niks om je voor te schamen  :Wink: 

Veel succes!

Xx Nikky.

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Toen ik op stage stond in het ziekenhuis heb ik ook geregeld zo'n dingen gezien. Uit ervaring heb ik geleerd dat zo'n wonde snel erger kan worden, dus het lijkt me echt wel het beste dat je langs je huisdokter gaat. Ik kan me heel goed voorstellen dat zoiets geen leuke gedachte is, maar als je niet gaat kan het alleen maar erger worden. Het kan misschien heel snel opgelost worden, maar dan moet je er wel naar laten kijken. In ieder geval veel succes !

gr sandra

----------


## okkazie1957

Ik heb al enkele malen een probleem met een kleine kloof aan de anus gehad ben hier ook al mee bij mijn huisarts geweest anus proper maken met een nat doekje zekers dan geen gewoon wc papier want dat schuurt reinigen met amandelolie zou ook goed zijn.

----------


## Gabutje

Ik heb regelmatig last van scheurtjes in mijn anus, en op een gegeven moment schrok ik zo hard dat het wel leek of er sloten bloed in de wc pot bleef. Het kan zijn dat je darmen niet zo goed werken, je kan je eetpatroon en beweegpatroon aanpassen. Als dat al aan de norm voldoet, kan je bij de arts speciale poedervezelzakjes vragen. 

Ik gebruik dat ook en moet zeggen dat het haast niet meer voorkomt.
Heb je ook een opgeblazen buik? Je kunt klovenzalf ook gewoon bij de apotheek halen en dat op je anus smeren, echter het is symptoombestrijding en je kunt beter aan de oorzaak werken en het daarmee proberen te voorkomen.

----------


## ntassie

Hallo allemaal  :Smile:  ik heb precies hetzelfde probleem sinds iets minder dan een week. Ook bloedverlies (niet veel) en pijn bij de ontlasting. 

Ik lees dus dat je klovenzalf kunt halen bij de apotheek? en je moet letten op je voeding? 

Verhelpt dit het of moet ik toch zeker naar de dokter gaan? Of had de dokter daar ook niet veel aan toe te voegen?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk dat met bovenstaande info in dit topic je al vlug geholpen gaat zijn ntassie!
Als het toch niet over gaat,dan best even langs de dokter!!!
Hoe is het ontstaan?
Bij mij ontstaat zoiets na langdurig diarree of zachte ontlasting hebben,of te hard 'persen' bij harde ontlasting...of te hard wc-papier  :Wink: 

Sterkte! Ag

----------


## ntassie

Haha Agnes  :Wink:  leuke post! echt leuk... het is denk ontstaan door te hard persen..en dankjewel he  :Smile:  ik ga eraan werken

----------


## ntassie

Ons wc papier mag trouwens ook wel wat zachter inderdaad  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Hard persen bij de stoelgang is niet écht goed...al maak ik mezelf er ook schuldig aan...  :Embarrassment: 
ik ben niet iemand die graag lang in zijn eigen stank zit..hihi.. :Big Grin: 
het is niet goed voor je anus,maar ook niet voor bepaalde spieren en ook niet voor je hersendruk heb ik eens ergens gelezen...wat een 'grote boodschap' al niet kan doen hé  :EEK!: 

Greetz Ag  :Wink:

----------


## cowenchicken

Hallo,

Ik had iets gelezen over klovenzalf..

Is dit zo te krijgen of moet je eerst naar de huisarts voor een recept weet iemand dit?

groetjes richard.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik heb ook wel eens zoiets gehad: klein wondje, soms keuk, en meestal wat bloed aan het WC-papier.

Ik vermoed dat bij mij de oorzaak is: een te grote hang naar properheid, of noem het een onzekerheid, en daardoor veel te veel "poetsen" met WC-papier, ook als alles al lang schoon is. Dat beschadigt dit toch wel gevoelige gebied - het is niet bepaald een gebied waar eelt op ontstaat...

Maar goed, bij jou kan het ook zo'n plekje zijn dat je ook wel eens in je mondhoek hebt, of aan de onderkant van je oorlelletje - ik weet niet hoe dat heet, maar zo'n heel vervelend klein wondje, net geen sneetje, dat altijd vochtig blijft.

Daarom lijkt het me toch nuttig om eens langs de arts te gaan. Geloof me, die kijkt echt nergens van op - ik heb al waargebeurde verhalen gehoord van mensen die aan het "spelen" waren, en een speelgoed-raceautootje in de anus stopten, waarna dat autootje bleef steken en ze naar de arts moesten om het eruit te laten halen. Of mensen die probeerden zichzelf sexueel te stimuleren via de anus, daartoe een deoroller naar binnen brachten - waarna de deoroller zelf er wel uitkwam, maar de dop helaas niet...

Over beschamend gesproken...

Dus nee, die angst ligt meer bij jezelf dan bij je arts. Leg hem/haar gewoon je vraag voor, kom er ook gewoon eerlijk voor uit dat je je ongemakkelijk voelt, en laat er even naar kijken. De arts kan dan zien wat er werkelijk aan de hand is, wat de oorzaak is, en je ofwel een gedragsverandering adviseren, ofwel een zalfje meegeven - of beide, natuurlijk.

----------

